# Bobcat T110



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

So I had my dealer price me a Bobcat T110 Compact Track loader with cab, heat and 50" low profile construction bucket. Would not have two-speed because that comes with SJC(Selectable Joystick Controls) and I didn't want the joystick control. Just looking into things right now, this is not ordered.

Take a guess how much??


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

$35K? How close am I?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

30,000.00..........?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I will post it in a few Hrs. I wanted to see as many guesses as I could. Lets just say my guess before I got the price was wrong. I hope some others chime in.

Thanks for the two guesses already.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.machinerytrader.com/list...tains&Manu=BOBCAT&FullText=bobcat+t110&ETID=1
The 3rd one down looks like the best deal.

Ok, I went and did a little searching around for used ones for reference. These things are obviously more expensive than I thought.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1218560 said:


> $35K? How close am I?





snocrete;1218582 said:


> 30,000.00..........?





snocrete;1218625 said:


> http://www.machinerytrader.com/list...tains&Manu=BOBCAT&FullText=bobcat+t110&ETID=1
> The 3rd one down looks like the best deal.
> 
> Ok, I went and did a little searching around for used ones for reference. These things are obviously more expensive than I thought.


Ok...no one else cares obviously! Go figure, everyone wants to know price when you post something you bought, I mean it's the first question.

Nichols, you were close in that before incentives and "discount" it came to $34,700.

Sno, you were close at final price - My quote was $29,012 + Tax.

I'm not going into specifics on here on discount and incentives buy you can do the math. The cab and heat were $2000 and Bucket was $845.

Are these gold plated?? Damn, I was thinking $25-27 loaded. The 3rd one down you were speaking of Mike does look like a good deal. I would go the used route on one of these if I wanted one, and I kinda do.


----------



## Ropinghorns (Oct 16, 2008)

I rented one this last year and was so impressed that I ran back to buy it. Then they told me 29k and I almost died of sticker shock. The little bobcat has it's place. I picked up several full pallets of sod with it and took it to the back yard we were working on.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Ropinghorns;1219487 said:


> I rented one this last year and was so impressed that I ran back to buy it. Then they told me 29k and I almost died of sticker shock. The little bobcat has it's place. I picked up several full pallets of sod with it and took it to the back yard we were working on.


That's good to know, thanks for the info. Did you still buy it?


----------



## Ropinghorns (Oct 16, 2008)

No, I would love to have one though.


----------

